# ISO How Much Frosting???



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2013)

How much frosting do I need to frost a 9" square cake?  I looked at one recipe, from Martha Stewart, which makes 5 cups of frosting.  That seems like a lot.  Do I cut it in half or thirds or quarters?  

Does anyone have an already smaller recipe for Dark Chocolate frosting they would like to share?  I'm looking for a quick and easy recipe to go with the quick and easy chocolate cake recipe I posted recently.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2013)

I knew just why you were looking when I saw this.
Chocolate on chocolate, my favorite cake.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2013)

I need a Father's Day dessert.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2013)

The one from the back of the Hershey's Cocoa box seems to be a fave. It makes 2 cups.  I would think you could use the extra dark cocoa.

https://www.hersheys.com/recipes/recipe-details.aspx?id=184


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, Dawg.  That's more than I need for a 9x9 but I could cut it down a little.

I figured I'd need the equivalent of half a tub of prepared frosting.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2013)

Make some ganache maybe or do you want the fluffier frosting? 

2 oz butter
2.5 oz dark chocolate
2 oz corn syrup

Melt butter in microwavable cup, add in the chocolate and corn syrup, whisk til smooth and pour over cake while warm.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> The one from the back of the Hershey's Cocoa box seems to be a fave. It makes 2 cups.  I would think you could use the extra dark cocoa.
> 
> https://www.hersheys.com/recipes/recipe-details.aspx?id=184



I wouldn't worry about that delicious frosting being to much for your small cake Andy......leftovers are a good thing and that's what spoons are for. 

There's nothing worse than being short on frosting for a cake anyway.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2013)

Alix said:


> Make some ganache maybe or do you want the fluffier frosting?
> 
> 2 oz butter
> 2.5 oz dark chocolate
> ...



OK, this sounds super easy and delicious.  I'm going to try this.  

Doesn't ganache usually involve cream?  Or does that give a different result?


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it does usually use cream. This is the Ganache glaze on a chocolate raspberry torte that I make. I like it a lot and use it on other cakes as well. Super fudgy and yummy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2013)

It's copied and ready.  Thanks Alix.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2013)

You could also make some chocolate donuts.
That would be a way to use up any extra frosting.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 16, 2013)

Mmm donuts.   All I was thinking, use the extra to frost graham crackers.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2013)

And just what is this "extra frosting" of which you speak?  I can't recall ever having leftover frosting.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 17, 2013)

i've had some cupcakes recently thst only had a dollop of icing on top, and they were delicious. it emphasized how good the cake part was without killing it with the usual cloying sweetness. 

i'm thinking a cake should be the same in some kind of ratio. 

5 cups seems like a lot of frosting, even 2 cups, depending upon the height of the cake.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i've had some cupcakes recently thst only had a dollop of icing on top, and they were delicious. it emphasized how good the cake part was without killing it with the usual cloying sweetness.
> 
> i'm thinking a cake should be the same in some kind of ratio.
> 
> 5 cups seems like a lot of frosting, even 2 cups, depending upon the height of the cake.



We used to have a restaurant in town that did a similar thing.  

They would pipe a small frosting ornament on top of each serving of naked cake.  The frosting was intensely flavored and the cake was moist, it was a killer combination with less fat and calories. 

The servings were small and the prices were high, it always left you wanting just one more bite!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 17, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i've had some cupcakes recently thst only had a dollop of icing on top, and they were delicious. it emphasized how good the cake part was without killing it with the usual cloying sweetness.
> 
> i'm thinking a cake should be the same in some kind of ratio.
> 
> 5 cups seems like a lot of frosting, even 2 cups, depending upon the height of the cake.




This was the reason for my OP.  How much frosting do I need for a 9x9 cake?  

I don't want the frosting to be overpowering. 

I like Alix's recipe for that reason.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2013)

Alix said:


> Make some ganache maybe or do you want the fluffier frosting?
> 
> 2 oz butter
> 2.5 oz dark chocolate
> ...



I used this recipe to top the quick and easy chocolate cake recipe I made.  It is delicious and a snap to make!

Thanks, Alix.


----------

